# Solved: 8.1 fresh install driver errors



## xandin4

Hello! I am at my wits end, and am finally asking for help. I have never been so frustrated with a computer in my entire life. And that's a statement. 
Anyway. Here is my story. I built a FAST new gaming rig. Had a few hiccups along the way, but got it together. I used my old hard drive, as it was still working and I didn't want to spend the extra money on a hard drive on top of everything else I just bought. I gave in and bought a new hd along with Windows 8.1 64 bit OS. Great! However, I cannot get Windows to install. Right after the "Install Now" screen it thinks for a few minutes, then comes up with the following error:

Load driver. 
A media driver your computer needs is missing. This could be a DVD, USB, or Hard disk driver. If you have a CD, DVD, or USB flash drive with the driver on it, please insert it now. 
Note: If the installation media for Windows is in the DVD drive or on a USB device, you can safely remove it for this step.

I cannot get windows to progress any further, since I cannot figure out which bleeping driver it wants. I have tried everything I can think of to no avail. HELP!!! 

Here is my system:

Thermaltake Chaser VN300M1W2N MK-I Full Tower Gaming Case
AMD FX-9370 Black Edition Processor
GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 AMD 9 Series Motherboard
Kingston HyperX Fury Red 4GB Desktop Memory Module - 1866MHz DDR3 (4 memory sticks for a total of 16 GB of memory)
Corsair Hydro Series CW-9060010-WW H55 Quiet Liquid/Water CPU Cooler 
ASUS R9270X-DC2T-2GD5 Graphics Cards R9270X-DC2T-2GD5
Western Digital 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Desktop Hard Drive, Black, WD1003FZEX
Windows 8.1 System Builder OEM DVD 64-Bit

I just cannot see what the problem is, therefore I cannot fix it. 
Here's hoping someone can shed some light on what I've probably overlooked.....


----------



## Macboatmaster

1. What is the optical drive from which you are trying to install and is that connected direct to one of the motherboard SATA ports. It is not likely to be that - but it is a slight possibility

2. More likely are 
A. The ram - consult your manual and take out ram leaving just the ONE stick necessary to boot
B. It could be the WD SATA111 - go to the motherboard site here and download the 
AMD SATA AHCI Driver (Preinstall driver)
http://www.gigabyte.com/PRODUCTS/product-page.aspx?pid=3894#dl

C. Could be the Marvell 9172 driver from the same site if the WD is connected to a Marvell SATA port NOTE having now read your motherboard manual it is not the Marvell chip as that only controls the rear external eSATA ports
So you only need to try the install of the driver at B above

D. My first choice would be the ram and ensure nothing is connected to the desktop except monitor keyboard and mouse

E. The other slight possible is the DVD - where please was that purchased from - a reliable trusted source


----------



## xandin4

Thanks so much for the response! 
OK.....here's what I can respond with. And I work today so I won't be back until much later this evening (unfortunately), so I won't be able to try anything else for a good 13 hours. FYI. 
I cannot get the F6 to work, no matter when I try using it. I've never used that option, so I may be doing it incorrectly. But I cannot get any option to preinstall the hdd driver. 
I took out all but one stick of ram, same results. 
The optical drive is older....probably 6 years old minimum. I'll get a new one if needed, but I didn't think it would cause an issue. I guess it's possible though....I can stop at the store on the way home and pick one up to test it out if you think it's worth it. 
I got my copy of Windows from Amazon. I wouldn't think that would be the problem, but as frustrating as this build has been anything is possible!

Upon reading more on "newer" optical drives, I'm going to buy a new one tonight on the way home. I have a sneaking suspicion you are right with that idea. I do have the drive connected to a SATA port, but it is very likely not a SATA compliant drive. I'll try that and let you know what happens. I will be MUCH later before I am able to test that theory, but I will update you. 

Thank you again for your help and suggestions! I really hope it's "just" the optical drive.....so much easier that way.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I cannot be certain on 8.1 but do you have to press F6 or when that message appears do you not just then connect the flash drive with the driver on it
I have a feeling the 8.1 install automatically finds it, once the message appears and you click Load Drivers on the install screen - then browsing to the flash pen 


How do you have a non compliant optical drive connected to a SATA if it is through an adapter that makes the problem - of the install and missing driver the more likely for the optical drive


You could create an ISO from the windows 8.1 dvd and then use a flash pen


Will wait to hear from you - if you choose the latter and the firmware is UEFI you must format the flash pen FAT as UEFI cannot boot from a NTFS format it can read it but not boot from it


----------



## xandin4

Thanks again for your quick reply! You rock!!!
Well. I realized after reading your reply that I did have the older DVD drive hooked up via SATA. It was purchased in 2007 and is SATA, but it's possible that it's just old and not up to standards. Though that doesn't make much sense to me.....I'll try anything at this point in time. 
And hmmmm about the flash drive. I wasn't booting to the flash drive, just using it to install the drivers (or attempting to). The system recognizes the flash drive, sees what is on there, but does not recognize any drivers on the flash drive at all. 
I didn't get any options like that for 8.1 installation...It gives me the option to browse to find the driver, but cannot find ANY drivers. It would be so helpful if it just told me the exact driver it wants, but it's so vague. 
I will try the new DVD Drive, and if that doesn't work I will try the ISO on the flash drive. I am determined to get this thing installed. 

I do have an older hd that I can use, if that helps. It's 32 bit windows 8, but I can use it if it will help this installation. I can't quite see how it will help though, as it's all 32 bit and I'm installing 64 bit. 

I feel like such a noob even though I'm not. This is insane. ;-)


----------



## Macboatmaster

OK
1. When I said about booting from the flash drive - I meant as I mentioned


> You could create an ISO from the windows 8.1 dvd and then use a flash pen
> 
> Will wait to hear from you - if you choose the latter and the firmware is UEFI you must format the flash pen FAT as UEFI cannot boot from a NTFS format it can read it but not boot from it
> 
> __________________


in respect of if you do try and install from a flash pen - sorry if that was not clear the way I worded it

2. Re the install does not detect the driver on the flash pen
Does it have that SATA preinstall driver on it from the link I sent and of course the download of that needs opening so it can see the driver file
So when you download it is a zip file
you unzip it
then you open it
then you copy those files to the flash pen
then you browse the flash pen to the driver file
*SEE my screenshot please*
It will not install simply putting the zip file on the flash pen
*Downloading and Preparing SATA Drivers*

The SATA Drivers need to be loaded from a CD/DVD or more typically a USB device. They need to be extracted and not in the form of an application (.exe).
In .exe format Windows will be unable to load them during installation.

3. From your manual
http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-990fxa-ud3_e.pdf

BIOS setup on post - have you set SATA auto detection and as it is 64 bit windows have you set 
EFI CD/DVD Boot Option

ignore about it being only for drives larger than 2.2TB - 64 bit windows will install UEFI and configure drive as GPT automatically when you make the drive unallocated space


----------



## TerryNet

Don't know if it matters, but if you have anything plugged into a USB 3 port remove it, and only use USB 2 ports.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Yes I agree a very good point I missed that one - connect to the usb port below the LAN port


Also if it sees the hard disk but still produces the message 
A media driver your computer needs is missing. This could be a DVD, USB, or Hard disk driver. If you have a CD, DVD, or USB flash drive with the driver on it, please insert it now. 


then it is NOT the SATA driver - on the other hand if it never sees the hard drive on which it is offering as the installation drive then it may well be the SATA driver


----------



## xandin4

OK!!! I finally have an update! I bought a fairly inexpensive DVD Writer ($25) and that corrected the initial error I was getting. Yay! Then I hit another wall, in that I had to install the driver for the hd. Silly me was using my Mac to download the driver, but was stuck with the .exe file. I finally booted up my other hd and downloaded/extracted the bleeping file, and that fixed THAT issue. Now I am happily installing Windows, until the next issue arises. 
I will update again when everything is done and I am fully operational. 
Thank you guys so much for all your help!!! I'm quite certain I would not be finishing this tonight were it not for this site. Love it!


----------



## xandin4

Well, I spoke way too soon. I ran into yet another snag. Even though I JUST downloaded the driver, 8.1 is unhappy with it.

"We couldn't install the [AMD SATA Controller ......\AHCI_w8\W864A\amd_sata.inf)] device driver. Contact your vendor for an updated driver."

What the......ok ok fine. So I'm looking around and not finding much else for that driver. Am I missing something? I'm going to keep looking for another driver, but if someone knows the quick solution that would be fantastic. 
I swear. This better be the best running computer EVER once I'm finally finished.


----------



## Macboatmaster

have you downloaded the correct one by setting the OS to windows 8.1 64 bit although I think they offer the same for 8 and 8.1
Are you then selecting this file on the flash pen
see screenshot




also see my post 6 please re BIOS setup - have you set SATA detection




If that does not work and you do have the correct driver - go back to the motherboard site and download the chipset drivers
open those as you did with the SATA driver and when you have them open if you need to post back and we will try the SATA AHCI driver from there


----------



## xandin4

Yes, I am downloading the 8.1 64 bit driver. I don't get the option to select any driver I want, it's frustrating. If it's the right driver it will show. If not, nothing. 
I will try the other driver tomorrow. 
I tried looking for other drivers, but they were all .exe files which won't work. 
I'll let you know what I find tomorrow. 

Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster

When you are online and ready and able to work with me - while you can stay on for a while
post on here and as soon as I get the notification I will respond


In the meantime
Have you set the BIOS as I have mentioned
AND does the install see the hard drive or NOT 
There is a way to proceed but it is too complicated to explain - in type and leave it all with you as we really have to go through it step by step


Download that chipset driver I mentioned
Save it
extract it
open it and all the folders in it
and copy all of those to your flash pen


Then post when you are ready


----------



## xandin4

I'm here! I have a little time before I have to go, but we may be able to accomplish something. 
Is there a more efficient way to communicate?


----------



## Macboatmaster

No as all help must be in the forum
Download the chipset drivers from the Lenovo site
save them to the desktop
then right click and click extract - to here
then open the folder
then open packages
then open drivers


come back when you have got that far please


the next step - then open SB drv folder
that is Southbridge chipset drivers


WHEN you come back to me - please do answer those questions re the BIOS and does the install now see the drive OR NOT
as if it sees the drive and still provides that message it is NOT the SATA driver that is the problem


----------



## xandin4

Well, I started, but I got my old hard drive to work instead. I'll figure the new one out in a bit. I'll come back to this in a few days....hopefully you will be willing to help me still. 
Thanks!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Ok ready when you are


----------



## etaf

opened at OP request


----------



## xandin4

I'm so sorry I didn't respond and update this! I figured out the problem after some more testing, it was the HD. I called Western Digital and they tried all sorts of things, but still thought the HD was ok because of what they were seeing in the testing. However, I followed my gut intuition and ordered a replacement HD. Windows installed immediately and perfectly on the replacement drive, and my new system runs like a champ! 
Thanks so much to everyone for their help, but it was a hardware issue after all. Just wanted to let you know the outcome!!!


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cheers thanks for the update


----------

